# Found Kitty



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw this sweetness at 11 when I went into the office, a co worker said it was there when she came in @ 8. When I left @ 8PM he/she was hiding under a car and came running and mewing when I talked to him/her. He/She is wearing a brand new collar with shiny bell, but no tag. 

So, I bundled it into my car and it's holed up in the spare room until I can get to the no kill shelter tomorrow (which of course doesn't open until after I'm at work). Just texted my boss and asked if I can be an hour late tomorrow.

Any other ideas? I guess I can try my vet early in the AM and see if it has a microchip. That would cut out the middleman (shelter) and save me the hour I'll lose.

As soon as i leave him/her alone it hides behind the ironing board. When I come back it cries and flops around for pets and gives tons of kisses.

My boys are going BONKERS knowing it's in there.

I figure if I don't have luck with the chip I'll print some flyers at the office before I leave tomorrow night and hang them on my way out.

Posting in Craigslist now, oh, and filled out a found cat report for the local humane society.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I don't know if it's an option, but I'd post on a local community facebook page as well as calling every vet clinic local to the area kitty was found with a general description. Lots of people take found pets to vet clinics, and lots of searching owners call them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers crossed that the kitty is chipped. Some owner is going to be very happy that you're taking such good care of their little cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Facebooks were a good idea. I pulled up google map of every vet hospital in a 30 mile radius and posted the kittie's picture and description (and where he/she was found) on each vet's page. I also followed up by emailing each vet the same information. I also posted it on the local Humane Societies page. 

I can't find any local area web pages. 

I just made a flyer and emailed it to myself (just in case need it tomorrow). While I was making it I also remember a few flyers I saw on phone poles on the way to work. I don't THINK it's the same cat but I'll pull over tomorrow and look at them both.

I swear, if I didn't have one too many already this cat would never leave here. It is a MAJOR freaking LOVE BUG.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No microchip.

I decided to drive around the neighborhood and look for flyers. Saw a teenager walking a dog and asked. He knew the cat from the description. He pointed out the house/street. They had already left for work so i left a note on their mailbox and one on the door.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Oh! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's the right people!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am as well, however I've got mixd feelings. No tag, no chip, and they let the cat wander freely......

If it's no the right people the elderly couple downstairs expressed great interest since she's so pretty and friendly. They have a cat, but it's Willow does her own thing and isn't into pets and people whereas Sofie (that's what the boy said her name was) is UBER loving and affectionate.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My daughter was working in a light industrial area with rows of offices. She also found a cat and trapped it and called a cat rescue. It turns out one of the owners of a business in another office brought the cat to work every day and let it run around the complex. My daughter said there were trucks going in and out and cars, etc. The people found my daughter and were really mad. The cat had no ID. The rescue place really didn't really want to give the cat back but they had to.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm half expecting a similar reaction, them angry that I 'catnapped' their indoor outdoor cat. We've been in this building for 6 months and we've NEVER seen this cat before. It's never wandered this far from it's home so it makes me wonder if maybe they are on vacation and put food down for it, but it got lonely or some other situation.

Regardless, I'll know tonight what's up and if not she's GOT to get out of my house. I have 3 lovesick boys who are fascinated with that door and the girl (vet verified Sofie's a girl) behind it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's possible she's an escapee? Possibly one who's a door dasher?

I dunno, it's most likely she's an indoor-outdoor if that teenager has seen her a lot, but I like to assume the best until proven otherwise.

I found a pretty black and white girl a few months back - she ended up being a shop cat. They had her microchipped and vaccinated, but no collar and let her roam at will.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is Sofie fixed? Good of you to take her in. Are the boys still making a ruckus?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm at work, but Book seems to be quite smitten. He wanted to eat his breakfast right next to her door and cried until I brought it to him. MowMow forced his way in and introduced himself. I couldn't catch him fast enough. She didn't hiss or swat, just shrank away and let him sniff noses. I didn't let it go further than that, i scooped him up and shifted him out the door. I keep telling them she's *NOT* staying. 


She's too fuzzy to see if she's got a fix scar. No ear tipped though. 

My vet called me (since they were one that I posted on fb about her) and said if this home isn't a lock to call them. They'll foster her and find her a home so she doesn't go into the shelter. That's better, because I think a shelter would terrorize her. She's SO social and quiet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, owners called me. I'm dropping her back at home after work. I'm glad this is over. I'm also glad the didn't outright accuse me of catnapping his cat.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Very glad it all worked out. She is a pretty cat, and with such a loving attitude surely comes from a loving home! Been brought up right!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tis most splendid you rescued this little girl and got her back safe and sound to her meowmie and cat daddy! Have you heard anything else?


----------

